# Hardtack's my way....



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hardtacks are as old as God maybe older but many of our young peppers out there have no idea of what they are or even how to make them, made from our most basic ingredients is a primal survival food item, I have been experimenting with it for some time, the basic recipe is hard to swallow or chew but this last result of mine got the approval of the ready home, so much so that I have to hide some to see how long they stay in edible condition.
•	1cup flour
•	1 scant teasp of salt
•	1 heavy tbsp of Crisco
•	Milk 
Cut lard into flour/salt like with biscuit dough, add milk a drop at a time till wet and play dough consistence. Knead the dough a few times, and form small balls to later roll to a thing cracker shape, prick with the fork, bake in a 350* oven till they start to brown, some 10-15 minutes ,take out and let cool completely before storage or turn oven off and let them cool in the oven overnight. I'm working on making them with dry milk, water or canned milk, more like in a shtf scenario.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds good. Only thin what might give ya trouble be that Crisco. Although, Crisco be onea the longer term storage fats. Fats eventually go rancid. Be interested ta see how long yalls will keep. How ya plannin on storing em?

I got some old school ones that been round fer many, many years. Still good. I keep mine in a vac sealed bag er vac sealed mason jar. Let us know how it works out fer yall.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have made hardtack with butter, taste is better but shelf life us greatly reduced. Now I just use flour, water and salt. Then I try and make them flat with lots of holes, like a mutant saltine cracker. What I am looking for is a recipe for making a flour tortilla with a long shelf life.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently made up a batch of pemmican, my first time with it it's supposed to last for years stored at room temp we'll see, I used a beef brisket next time I make it I'll use venison (leaner meat).


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Sounds good. Only thin what might give ya trouble be that Crisco. Although, Crisco be onea the longer term storage fats. Fats eventually go rancid. Be interested ta see how long yalls will keep. How ya plannin on storing em?
> 
> I got some old school ones that been round fer many, many years. Still good. I keep mine in a vac sealed bag er vac sealed mason jar. Let us know how it works out fer yall.


 Storing food in my house is a problem especially baked goods somehow the big rats eat at night .Will have to make another batch with dry milk and water for further testing and I do need a food saver but will used a tin can seal with wax for now or a mason jar with a few Oxygen absorbers and see,but they are crunchy and taste good for now.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I have made hardtack with butter, taste is better but shelf life us greatly reduced. Now I just use flour, water and salt. Then I try and make them flat with lots of holes, like a mutant saltine cracker. What I am looking for is a recipe for making a flour tortilla with a long shelf life.


I love flour tortillas but since they are better fresh I haven`t try for the long term storage,I make them with fresh pork fat instead of the process type this hardtacks were made with Crisco because I had nothing else but like stated before in this house nothing baked last to long


----------



## Zombie-Knocker (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this recipe.!! I do believe I will be making some of these to put on my shelves...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Please don`t thank me for sharing.....*

Please don`t thank me for sharing, is embarrassing and I really enjoy it, I feel like we here are nothing more than a supper big family in a big table full of potluck dishes just like in my younger days when grandma`s stews were the center of attention. These little hardtacks are still crunchy in the Tupperware container there in, but only but a few, to give it another dimension in flavor I toasted some sesame seeds to roll on top of the new batch, will post. And since we are in the subject of food let`s talk about the savings money wise and health wise, depending on the flour you buy its cost per cup is about 15-18 cents, cup of milk or two some bacon fat and a pinch of salt and you got a batch of crackers that you know what's in them at a very low cost. Health wise the store bought ones baking process is questionable, salt contents is high, process fats and aqueous solutions are added to the final product and once the package is open, they go stale quick.:laugh:


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

What ya know hardtack Ready To Go !! OK that was pretty tacky. Since you really enjoy being embarrassed, Thank you useful info, already have it in my cookbook especially like your measurements scant teaspoon never heard that one before but know exactly what ya mean. So Thank you ReadyTo Go


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally finish eating the few last of this crackers,still hard and tasty,have to make some more only this time with sesame seeds on top


----------

